# Morning Hike.



## jbogg (Jun 19, 2017)

While on my morning hike trying to get my legs in shape for bear season I stumbled on this box turtle on the trail.  I have seen a number of turtles before, but this one had much more yellow coloration on it's shell than what I have seen in the past.  She was excavating a nice size hole with her rear legs so I'm guessing she was preparing to lay eggs.  Photo taken with my iphone7.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Pretty,,,, nice shot,,,, we've had a lot more turtles and toads this year,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice find.  Sure does have a lot of light coloration.  Pretty neat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice shot. I`ve never seen one that light colored either.


----------

